# got my new cariba today from pedro



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

here he is, he is 6", fins are in ok condition, just the usual "torn fins". btw his tail fin looks a lot smaller than my reds and he is more elongated, but i love how his humeral spot is so big and so black.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

another


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

The pics a bit dark mate.....cant really see anything!

AHHH thats better!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this is my fav pic of him fitting in with the shoal


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

squirelfish said:


> The pics a bit dark mate.....cant really see anything!



i fixed it again, wrong thing, i accidentially took a pic of the floor.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

btw, he is thicker than my biggest red, he is like 1 1/4" thick. i just hope my reds dont decide to eat him for dinner.


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*Looks sweet i think Caribe and Elongs are the best lookers bar none.*


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice one, cariba are the shiz


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that caribe looks nice


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

nice fish wish i had one


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it is a really neat looking piranha, its head is a bit thicker than its body, making it look like a monster back in the t-rex days. his jaw is way out, but not in that pic angle which makes it look even more scary. he also has big teeth and for just getting out of the box, he has great color.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice coloration on those lil killers!


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice fish. Once my tank is done cycling, i'm gonna be ordering some Super Red's from Pedro. Can't wait.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

You need to fatten him up,i wouldnt worry too much about your reds eating him,i think Caribas are more aggressive than reds.Give him some time and he will be running that shoal.I love Caribas,next to Black Rhoms they are my Favorite P.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

If you wouldn't have mentioned the fin being smalled, I would have thought he was a Red.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I want a caribe. The problem is I don't want to get rid of any of my 6 reds. They are 6" or so and have been together since birth(hatching).
He looks great man! How much was he shipped?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he was $45, but not too sure on shipping since i didnt have to pay for any of it :rasp: . so far, he is already the leader of the shoal, they all follow him when he moves, i havent got him to eat yet, but im sure he will. but it always happens with me, when i add a new p, the piranhas all dont eat for a little while.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pick up...







!


----------

